

Citigroup CEO’s personal data raided by hackers - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3311604/citigroup-ceo-pandits-personal-data-raided-by-hackers/

======
peterwwillis
This kind of chicanery isn't as much news to me as the 24 people who were
arrested at CitiBank for trying to close their bank accounts. When asked to
leave and refusing, they were _locked inside the CitiBank until police could
arrest them for not leaving_.

What's really fucked up (to me) is the hacktivism in this case _actually
worked_ because I got to find out about something important like the
combination of abuse of power and the potentially illegal actions of a bank in
the treatment of its customers.

[http://www.addictinginfo.org/2011/10/15/occupy-wall-
street-p...](http://www.addictinginfo.org/2011/10/15/occupy-wall-street-
protesters-reportedly-arrested-for-closing-their-accounts-call-the-ceo/)
[http://gothamist.com/2011/10/15/reports_at_least_20_occupy_w...](http://gothamist.com/2011/10/15/reports_at_least_20_occupy_wall_str.php)

Chase bank, by the way, allowed its customers to close their accounts without
arresting them.

~~~
sp332
That's not actually true. You missed the update
[http://gothamist.com/2011/10/16/citibank_blames_yesterdays_o...](http://gothamist.com/2011/10/16/citibank_blames_yesterdays_occupy_w.php)

~~~
peterwwillis
_"The Police asked the branch staff to close the branch until the protesters
could be removed."_

The police asked (not forced, compelled or told) them to "close the branch"
and the bank complied by locking them inside. It's still fucked up to me.

~~~
sp332
I don't see where anyone was locked in? It's not really possible to lock
someone in a building, because it's actually against the fire code to make an
building that can do that.

~~~
corin_
Unless I'm misunderstanding your meaning, I think you may be trying to
disprove the existence of, among other places, prisons?

------
hack_edu
Surely won't be the last banker hacked in solidarity with OWS. Just wait until
they get inside an unsuspecting Quant's email.

~~~
khafra
Or an unsuspecting quant's source code repository. Compile, push to
production, whoops! Crashed the stock market again...

------
EdwardQ
You HAVE to take full control of your 'lively hood'. The Occupy hood in London
is getting pretty lively also.

